# Processing times



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 21, 2008)

I'm a bit surprised that in the British immigration system, there is no website where one can check average visa processing times. When I worked for an immigration attorney in the US we had a standard USCIS site we could log into and determine how long a visa would take to be approved depending on where the person was applying and what type of visa they were applying for. I have yet to find something similar for the UK. Anyone know if such a thing exists? (I'm wondering about the time it will take for my settlement visa to be approved through the New York embassy.)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have you checked recently to see if that USCIS site still exists? Every time I've gone to the official US immigration websites, they insist that they cannot even hazard a guess these days about how long an application will take, as it depends on so many variables. 

The Brits are changing over to a point-based system, so I suspect they really don't have any good data on how long the new processing will take and how much it will affect the paperwork already in the system.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*I had mine approved through the NY Consulate in about 7 working days, of course that was several years back though. It took almost 2 weeks for a friend of mine. Hope it doesn't take too long for you.*


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

No, it doesn't. The Home Office does not have any SLAs as far as I know. Their standard answer is that they need to review each case based on individual circumstances, which is of course a cop out...


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 21, 2008)

izzysmum04 said:


> *I had mine approved through the NY Consulate in about 7 working days, of course that was several years back though. It took almost 2 weeks for a friend of mine. Hope it doesn't take too long for you.*


I hope so too - I have given myself three weeks from the time that I go for my appointment in Philadelphia (and send off the documentation to New York) and the time that I leave the country. I was told prior to booking my tickets (by a person familiar with the immigration process) that a straightforward marriage- or partner-based case would be approved "often in the same day" if my paperwork was in order so I didn't think it would take too long.

If for whatever reason it ends up taking longer, and I need to fly out to the UK before it's approved, am I able to enter on a visitor's visa and then adjust to the new visa status once it is approved? Or would I have to actually re-enter the country?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Badly Drawn Girl said:


> I'm a bit surprised that in the British immigration system, there is no website where one can check average visa processing times.


Perhaps because it takes days to get the visa to get to the UK as a fiancée or spouse rather than the 6 months to a year until you can be together if you've chosen to live in the US, it might not be necessary.


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 21, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Perhaps because it takes days to get the visa to get to the UK as a fiancée or spouse rather than the 6 months to a year until you can be together if you've chosen to live in the US, it might not be necessary.


Well, the visa processing times are for all sorts of visa classes, not just spousal visas. For other types of immigration categories I assumed the processing time in the UK could be quite long. It would just be helpful to know how long I could expect to wait to get my passport back from New York - when you search for the term "processing time" on BritanUSA (the official application site for American applicants) you get a link to a page which seems to have the information you're looking for, but the page is blank. Very helpful!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Badly Drawn Girl said:


> Well, the visa processing times are for all sorts of visa classes, not just spousal visas. For other types of immigration categories I assumed the processing time in the UK could be quite long. It would just be helpful to know how long I could expect to wait to get my passport back from New York - when you search for the term "processing time" on BritanUSA (the official application site for American applicants) you get a link to a page which seems to have the information you're looking for, but the page is blank. Very helpful!


The site could do with some updating!

If you're doing it by mail, they say around 5 days. Presumably, you've got your biometrics out of the way? If you attend in person, it's usually same day.


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 21, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> The site could do with some updating!
> 
> If you're doing it by mail, they say around 5 days. Presumably, you've got your biometrics out of the way? If you attend in person, it's usually same day.


I assumed I did my biometrics at the in-person appointment? In any case, I don't fly into the States until the 15th (I'm in New Zealand currently) so I wouldn't have been able to do them yet anyway. But if I'm able to do them sooner than the appointment, I certainly would. 

The problem with this whole procedure is that there is no single resource you can check for information like this! It doesn't clearly state it on the application so you're left with conflicting advice from different agencies. I consider myself pretty well-organized and I STILL don't know the answers to questions like this.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Badly Drawn Girl said:


> I assumed I did my biometrics at the in-person appointment?


Would seem not: Applying For Your UK Visa From Mainland USA


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 21, 2008)

That page states that "All applications should be submitted and paid for online. You will then be directed to make an appointment at one of the Application Support Centres in your area in order to submit your biometric data."

This is precisely what I have done. The in-person appointment I made was at the application support centre in Philadelphia. My appointment notice then states for me to submit my passport and documentation to the embassy in New York. So, presumably I get my biometrics done in Philly...correct?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Badly Drawn Girl said:


> That page states that "All applications should be submitted and paid for online. You will then be directed to make an appointment at one of the Application Support Centres in your area in order to submit your biometric data."
> 
> This is precisely what I have done. The in-person appointment I made was at the application support centre in Philadelphia. My appointment notice then states for me to submit my passport and documentation to the embassy in New York. So, presumably I get my biometrics done in Philly...correct?


Yep -- you'll actually be at the USCIS biometrics place.


----------



## Badly Drawn Girl (May 21, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Yep -- you'll actually be at the USCIS biometrics place.


Ah, right. See, they didn't make it clear that the "application support centre" was also a USCIS biometrics center. I feel like the directions they provide on their "website" leave a lot to be desired...let alone the exorbitant amount they charge for a phone call for clarification.


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

Badly Drawn Girl said:


> If for whatever reason it ends up taking longer, and I need to fly out to the UK before it's approved, am I able to enter on a visitor's visa and then adjust to the new visa status once it is approved? Or would I have to actually re-enter the country?


*
If you did this you would have to reenter the UK because your visa would have to be stamped. There is no way to transfer from a visitor visa to spousal visa within the UK. If you were not to get it stamped this could cause big problems and headaches for you when you go to apply for ILR in 2 years. So make certain you enter the UK with it and that they stamp it! Good luck!! *


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Badly Drawn Girl said:


> Ah, right. See, they didn't make it clear that the "application support centre" was also a USCIS biometrics center. I feel like the directions they provide on their "website" leave a lot to be desired...let alone the exorbitant amount they charge for a phone call for clarification.


The problem you're running into is that the Embassies are part of an entirely different branch of government than the Immigration service, which actually processes the paperwork. Branches of government tend not to talk to each other, so what's on the Embassy website is their interpretation of how another branch of government works. 

Same thing applies in the US - just ask anyone who has gone through the immigration process recently! 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## peacefuljourney (May 16, 2008)

Hi. Go to the biometrics appointment in Philly (my beautiful hometown). They will stamp your paper after you go through the process. Take the visa app, the biometrics, your passport and all the other - stuff - and submit it to the NY Embassy (British Consulate) through courier. If your paperwork is straightforward and in order, the consulate will be able to return it to the courier within 2 days. The courier will return it to you. If you need the name and number of a reputable and understandable courier, please advise and I will give you the information for the service I used. Of course, if you survived the visa application experience and you're already @ England - disregard my ramblings and good luck.


----------

